# TRIPLE POINT Iasca and Meca event, Rockville MD Saturday Sept 2



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

2 Weeks away! TRIPLE POINT event hosted by my friend Ata and Absolute Electronix in Rockville MD. Please spread the word and try to attend. Triple point meca and triple point Iasca event so come get your points, have a fun time and hear some great cars. Pre-register on the Iasca site and get that extra CAP point too. Saturday, September 2, 2017 Absolute Electronix TKE [SQC | IQC]



Questions? Let me know.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gunna be a good weekend. triple point one day, get together the next


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I will be there, looking forward to it. Heading off to register now.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'll be there with the SQ pimp sled and it will be open for demo's throughout the day.

Come see the awesome job Nick (Apicella Auto Sound) did on the pillars. Beware- you may feel a necessity to have him do install work for you after seeing them.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> I'll be there with the SQ pimp sled


so we got the magic bus, the time machine, and now the sq pimp sled? :laugh:


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> so we got the magic bus, the time machine, and now the sq pimp sled? :laugh:



You know I can't hang with those guys. Best I can muster is the pimp sled. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

captainobvious said:


> You know I can't hang with those guys. Best I can muster is the pimp sled.


Please roll up with it full of strippers

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Im thinking stuffed dice and crushed velvet. 

Lots of crushed velvet.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

think tuck n roll Steve


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

This is about 30 min from my house. I might have to attend. 

Do i have to wear my platform aquarium boots and big yellow and zebra hat to demo the pimp sled? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Not required, but certainly recommended.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Less than a week away guys. Should be a good show. I know of some good vehicles coming up for this one.

Ata will also be doing a money/prize round offering if we get enough vehicles. 
We will have some separate judges for that portion. So all in all, you can get a good amount of feedback this weekend by competing in each.



-Steve


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Definitely looking forward to this, nice that it is both on a Saturday (my wife works Sunday, rules out 90% of events) and fairly close proximity. The weather has also cooled down enough that I can spend some time in the garage working on the tune, without losing lb's of weight in sweat.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm, this is less than an hour from my house. I may see if I can get a kitchen pass for it Steve! I won't be competing, though, just spectating.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

unfortunately wont be able to make it. frankly, im just way to busy


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

kmbkk said:


> Hmmm, this is less than an hour from my house. I may see if I can get a kitchen pass for it Steve! I won't be competing, though, just spectating.



Sweet- definitely stop out.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> unfortunately wont be able to make it. frankly, im just way to busy


Booooooooo




That's a bummer. But it's good to have plenty of business.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Bring your pop up tents in case of rain. 

2 days away!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks to Ata for hosting today, other than the weather it was great catching up with some people and meeting new ones. 

To anyone who was there and aware of my issues, figured them out in about 5 minutes. 2 words........... user. error. Pretty annoyed at myself as I was looking forward to compete and disappointed at the issue that showed itself earlier.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Inquiring minds want to know...

Which issues? The hiss with the minidsp?

If not, did anyone comment on the hiss? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

No one mentioned the hiss, but I have it fairly low now. Have you gotten yours installed yet?

The user error was the routing tab, causing Left tracks to sound closer to the center and Right tracks to not play at all. Suffice to say I suspect I scored very lowly! Disappointed at the time, annoyed now, especially as I had my laptop with me but did not think to check the routing as pink noise/music played out the right speakers, just the judging tracks for positioning were not working.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That sucks, but hey, you at least got in the lanes. There is always next time. 

No, i havent installed mine yet. It's just sitting in its box. Im building my amp rack now since i finally got my second amp in on Wednesday, but the guy didn't send the phoenix connectors so I get to wait a little longer. 

Im sorry I missed the event, especially since it was like 30 min from my house. My dogs been ill so i was at the vets all day. 

I definitely would like a listen in Sept though. 

Hopefully I will have something installed by then...lol. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Ah, hope your dogs ok. 

Will definitely get you a listen at the end of the month. Hey, now I figured out my mistake it may sound even better! Haha I


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Thanks. Shes been diagnosed with congestive heart failure and has been put on a bunch of meds. Most of the time they work and work well, sometime, not so much. 

Omg! It's already September?!? I need to get crackin on my build, lol. I don't want to be the odd man out again. Ha.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

